# Just sailed into Venice! Hot tips for region?



## JacSprat

Hello all you poor snow-bound Brits  

After touring a fair proportion of Greece (meant to stick to the Peloponnese!) Murph and I found ourselves, quite spontaneously, on a ferry to Venice. Great voyage on a massive ferry with only 7 other 'civilian' vehicles but masses of lorries.
I'm staying at a very average campsite (Camping Venizia), but tomorrow will stray into the surrounding region with no particular plan (Verona, Mantua of course). Question is, any passionate recommendations for sostas and sights? I've looked in the database but thought I'd fish for tidbits anyway. Looks like sunny but fresh weather for the next few days..

Thanks!
Jacquie


----------



## Patchworkqueen

Hi What about Ferrara?
Beautiful town, 12c cathedral, moated castle, links to the Borgia family. 
Chris


----------



## navman

Couple of years ago now but this log of our 2005 trip may be of some use...

View here


----------



## SidT

Jacquie. If you are near Venice for a while jump the water bus to Murano, and watch the glassblowers in action, real craftsmen, reputedly the best in thye world.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JacSprat

Good stuff guys! From New Zealand even - wow.
Keep it comin'.
I'm off to town with the dog in tow - beautiful, bright day here. Funny how a dog makes you appear like a local - got stopped several times by tourists yesterday asking for directions in a variety of languages. Must fix camera to face and apply socks and sandals guise to alleviate confusion!
Will check out Murano, thanks. I have a feeling Venice may hold me a while longer, just need to find a nicer place to park up.
Woo Hoo!
J


----------



## Grizzly

If this is not to late...

When in Murano visit the Basilica dei Santi Maria e Donato. There are mosiacs there, dating from the 1100s, that will take your breath away. 

The Venice Transport pass is well worth buying ( from any of the ferry stops). It gives you unlimited travel on all the canals as well as across to Murano, Burano and Lido. You can see a lot just cruising up and down !

Be aware of where you stop for coffee. If it is anywhere vaguely touristy you will be charged an arm and a leg for it.

We had lunch at a workman's cafe near the Rialto bridge, Definitely not smart but good and filling and interesting. Can't remember the name but it was 4 or 5 shops down from the end of the bridge on the St Mark's side.

G

PS Verona is a good place to visit too - see the arena . We did it by service bus from a campsite on lake Garda. There is a MH aire between Bardolino and Garda ,on the lake, right next to Camping Serennella. I don't think it has facilities however. The service buses run regularly to Verona past all the campsites on that side of the lake- many of the older children go to school there.


----------



## olley

navman said:


> Couple of years ago now but this log of our 2005 trip may be of some use...
> 
> View here


Hi navman, nice read, brought back memories of our holidays.

Never been on that cable car at Aiguille Du Midi through , 38032metres no wonder you were out of breath. :lol:

Olley


----------



## navman

olley said:


> navman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of years ago now but this log of our 2005 trip may be of some use...
> 
> View here
> 
> 
> 
> Hi navman, nice read, brought back memories of our holidays.
> 
> Never been on that cable car at Aiguille Du Midi through , 38032metres no wonder you were out of breath. :lol:
> 
> Olley
Click to expand...

You need to do it Olley... but do it eary in the morning.. before it gets too busy. Hope to go back there soon...maybe next year


----------



## JacSprat

Grizzly said:


> If this is not to late...
> 
> When in Murano visit the Basilica dei Santi Maria e Donato. There are mosiacs there, dating from the 1100s, that will take your breath away.
> 
> The Venice Transport pass is well worth buying ( from any of the ferry stops). It gives you unlimited travel on all the canals as well as across to Murano, Burano and Lido. You can see a lot just cruising up and down !
> 
> Be aware of where you stop for coffee. If it is anywhere vaguely touristy you will be charged an arm and a leg for it.
> 
> We had lunch at a workman's cafe near the Rialto bridge, Definitely not smart but good and filling and interesting. Can't remember the name but it was 4 or 5 shops down from the end of the bridge on the St Mark's side.
> 
> G
> 
> PS Verona is a good place to visit too - see the arena . We did it by service bus from a campsite on lake Garda. There is a MH aire between Bardolino and Garda ,on the lake, right next to Camping Serennella. I don't think it has facilities however. The service buses run regularly to Verona past all the campsites on that side of the lake- many of the older children go to school there.


Thanks Griz and all - ain't life grand?
Had a magical day on the waterbuses - Lido, Murano, the Cemetary (got your mssg on time Griz and saw the mosaics!). Murph fell in love with a skinny Italian Greyhound at the cafe I stopped at, so she had a pretty good day too. As much as it's a wonderful place, I'll head for calmer Verona tomorrow and hope for good cycling weather. Thanks for the tip on the sosta - won't be needing any services for a while, so perfect.

Thanks again all,
Jacquie


----------

